# trying on her jeans!



## ManOWar (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi...new member here...Hope you don't think this is wacked out, but I tried on my wife's pants when we were messing around and she took a pic because she thought I looked like a clown! Anyways I'm 5'10 and 185, she is 5'3 and about 240. (I know, I'm pale as a ghost)

Enjoy. 

View attachment big pants front.jpg


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 4, 2006)

and another...side view 

View attachment big pants.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 4, 2006)

woow thanks for the pics


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

A guy I dated for a few years used to do that fairly often. I thought it was hysterical, and I think he liked it because it was a cool way for him to see just how much bigger I was than him... and I'm 415ish... so imagine the difference for a guy who was about 5'8", 180.... LOL


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> A guy I dated for a few years used to do that fairly often. I thought it was hysterical, and I think he liked it because it was a cool way for him to see just how much bigger I was than him... and I'm 415ish... so imagine the difference for a guy who was about 5'8", 180.... LOL



Ha, thanks...it's also a turn on, lol...to know your baby has gotten so big. When we met we used to share jeans! I'm glad you responded because I was scared some people on the board would think I was being disrespectful, but believe me, she loves it and that's why she took the pic and I thought you would enjoy it too!


----------



## bigvek (Sep 5, 2006)

Now, for a comparison.... We should see her trying on your jeans.

Just kicking an Idea around....


----------



## Mr. 23 (Sep 7, 2006)

Once I slept at a coworker's place (it was a work emergency), and she lent me her clothes to sleep in (it was a huge emergency, or I would've had my own). The effect, in terms of size, was about the same. I thought I was the only one this happened to.


----------

